
Boeing 777X’s fuselage split dramatically during September stress test - stopads
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeing-777xs-fuselage-split-dramatically-during-september-stress-test/
======
ReptileMan
>The relatively good news for Boeing is that because the test failed so
explosively at just 1% shy of meeting federal requirements, it will almost
certainly not have to do a retest. Regulators will likely allow it to prove by
analysis that it’s enough to reinforce the fuselage in the localized area
where it failed.

That actually sounds scary and somewhat broken process. You either pass a test
or not.

